# Account gebundene Gegenstände



## Omas Zwerg (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebes Buffed Forum.
Ich hab mal eine Frage, und zwar...
Ist es möglich, das wenn ich mir ne Axt mit 80 für mein 5er Twink kaufe und dann Mungo(oder eine andere hochwertige Verzauberung) draufzauberer, und sie dann mein pala schicke er sie auch tragen kann?
Ich mein die Verzauberung benötigt eine mindest Stufe, allerdings, kann man die Account gebundenen Gegenstände ja von Char zu Char schicken egal welches lvl.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## jolk (15. Dezember 2008)

afaik haben alle accgebundenen items ein itemlvl von "1"


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (15. Dezember 2008)

Yep, kann ich bestätigen. Auf die Accountgebundenen kannst du nur Verzauberungen drauf machen die Keine Levelbeschränkung haben. Nicht mal die Todesritter Runen gehen darauf.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (15. Dezember 2008)

Ah okay, danke euch^^!


----------



## simion (15. Dezember 2008)

Noch eine Frage: Wenn ich mir als Jäger die Schwere Rüstung kaufe und zu einem Twink schicke, stimmt dass das die dann z.B. beim Priester Stoff oder beim Schurke Leder werden?


----------



## Dalmus (15. Dezember 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Wenn ich mir als Jäger die Schwere Rüstung kaufe und zu einem Twink schicke, stimmt dass das die dann z.B. beim Priester Stoff oder beim Schurke Leder werden?


Afaik - Jein.
Es ist nicht so, daß sich die Rüstungsart einfach anpaßt je nachdem wem man die Sachen schickt.
Mit einer kleinen Einschränkung:
Platte und schwere Rüstung.
Platte wird zu schwerer Rüstung wenn man sie an einen Char unter 40 schickt... sobald der Char dann Level 40 wird und Platte tragen kann wird die Rüssi wieder zu Platte.
Analog gilt dies für schwere Rüstung, die zu Leder wird, wenn man sie an einen Char unter 40 schickt.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (15. Dezember 2008)

Also geht das auch bei meinem pala? der hat jetzt schwere rüssi schultern, und die werden zur platte wenn er 40 ist?


----------

